# I went to a Zumba class



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

My mom has been begging me for ages to go with her to a Zumba class, but every time I say no, being nervous about working out in front of other people and about how my body looks.

Well this time I actually agreed to go, because another family member was going to, and wanted me to be there.

Whatever misgivings I originally had are gone now, I actually had a lot of fun! I didn't do the moves perfect, but I tried my best, and my mom was right, no one looks at you at all, they're all too busy doing their own thing. And I know I complain about my weight a lot, but I'm actually not as bad as I thought. I feel quite good about myself, I'm going to be going back next week


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

*Hi from Australia.*

Wow, that's great - I don't think I'd have the nerve to do that.

Good for you!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I honestly get a better workout doing my Insanity videos at home, I hardly broke a sweat, but it was nice to do something different, it was fun


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great! It's so fun to go to zumba classes!


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

That's amazing, good for you!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You should do this more often, I love zumba dance. :yay


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I'm going next Monday. There's also a Tuesday class, it's a bit longer, but I might do that one as well


----------

